# Brussel Sprouts How Long?



## tbakko (Dec 4, 2010)

I just par boiled som brussel sprouts, then put them in an open foil bowl to smoke @ 225. I plan on letting them smoke for about 45 min or an hour then wrap them tight & let them steam for a while in the butter & juices. My question is, how long do you think they should steam, I like them on the soft side but not mushy.


----------

